

Javascript Templating Engine Chooser - chunkyslink
http://garann.github.io/template-chooser/

======
jlongster
It's also missing Nunjucks, which works in browser and server, can precompile
templates (when done so is really fast), lets you do more logic in templates,
has autoescaping, and a bunch of other stuff. Some big project like Mozilla's
new Marketplace is using it.

<https://github.com/jlongster/nunjucks>

~~~
ajacksified
Send in a pull request! It's on GitHub. That's what I did [0]

[0] <https://github.com/garann/template-chooser/pull/20>

------
Torn
It's missing DustJS, which is IMO a strong contender that does well in
benchmarks

<http://linkedin.github.io/dustjs/>

* Works in the browser and on the server

* Pretty fast

* logic-less but with a helpers API for when you need more power

* pre-compiles templates

* has template partials

~~~
kodablah
I am curious why this isn't ported to more languages like mustache is. I
ported it to PHP, but it's not really language specific for just the
templating part, though context assignment and callbacks might be (but aren't
hard).

------
xinsight
Is there a way to deselect an option without reloading the page?

For example: Under "DOM Structure", once you select "DOM" or "String", you can
never go back to seeing all the template options.

~~~
emeraldd
It seems a little buggy. There seem to be several state combinations that
cause it to lock up.

~~~
xinsight
The "app" is just a bit of jquery that hides/shows divs based on their
classes. It skips a refresh if the filter is empty ( to avoid creating an
invalid jquery selector?), so if you set "View Partials" to "Yes" and then
"No", nothing changes. Anyways, I just forked it and fixed it.

<http://xinsight.github.io/template-chooser/>

This is a simple little app, but it's a good example of how using the DOM as a
model and a view (as most jquery apps do) doesn't create the most elegant
code.

------
antimagic
Hmmm, I wonder about the reliability of the information, or perhaps
reliability is not the right word, maybe completeness would be better.

I don't know who Garann is, and I don't use Javascript templating, and yet
just by playing with the options on the page I was able to predict that Garann
is using with dot.js. A quick Google then confirmed the hypothesis, which
makes me think that the options that are available are aimed quite
specifically at Garann's use case, and might not be generally applicable.

------
jtchang
This is just one of the reasons why I feel developing web apps has gotten
harder. While there are a lot of javascript frameworks it is likely two
projects pick different routes. It basically means if I need to maintain a
project I will have to learn a new javascript library.

~~~
bjhoops1
Also, if you're using a tool that was built more than a year ago, you risk
ridicule. Definitely a lot more work figuring out what the hottest new tools
are than in traditional or backend development.

------
thezilch
Missing several from LinkedIn's throwdown:
[http://engineering.linkedin.com/frontend/client-side-
templat...](http://engineering.linkedin.com/frontend/client-side-templating-
throwdown-mustache-handlebars-dustjs-and-more)

------
tlrobinson
I'd rather just see a matrix.

~~~
knowtheory
It might be more helpful if you provided an argument that wasn't just an
assertion of your personal tastes.

~~~
tlrobinson
If I don't know exactly what parameters I need it's easier to quickly scan a
table than toggle individual options.

Maybe I want some subset of features that aren't available together but I'm
willing to compromise on one or more of them.

------
NKCSS
Nicely put together :) Might want to hide a feature if the selection makes no
difference (re-show when it does have potential to make a difference).

Example: Both, Entirety, Fastest, Then it doesn't matter if you say
precompiled yes or no.

------
mountaineer
Helpful to learn about the options, but as soon as I said it was for the
client and has to be fast, there were no options remaining.

------
tapvt
Also, Swig.

<http://paularmstrong.github.io/swig/>

------
wasd
I encourage you who have found missing frameworks to submit a pull request
instead of posting a comment.

------
muyuu
Can't un-choose. If you choose in a particular department you cannot just take
the choice away and it filters by it, forcing you to reload the page.

------
hayksaakian
No plain mustache.js

What kind of chooser is this?

------
jdkanani
No option remains for Both, logic-less and fast.

------
path411
Really surprised knockoutjs isn't mentioned. It is the default templating
engine in a default .NET MVC project.

~~~
nilliams
Knockout is an MVVM (MV*) framework, it is much more than a templating engine.
If it had a standalone templating module, then that module could qualify for
the comparison for sure, but as it stands it would not make much sense to
include it in the comparison.

------
freakezoid
jQote2 missing. In our benchmarks one of the fastest and a lot of features.

<http://aefxx.com/jquery-plugins/jqote2/>

~~~
nobodysfool
Yea, I'm glad I'm not the only one using it. It's very fast and works great.
Some bugs but workarounds aren't difficult.

------
dilipray
Great work.

------
dmix
Unreadable font.

